# lyminge



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello all,
I am looking for a photo of LYMINGE 142569. 1919 steam.
ex WAR QUINCE ex TREVELYAN ex BARRON HERRIES ex NEATH ABBEY, sold foreign 1946.
(1) is the photo of TREVELYAN on old ships picture thumbnail the same ship.
(2) is the photo of BARRON HERRIES on the same site the same ship.
Regards,
Gretaston.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Gretaston
_(1) is the photo of TREVELYAN on old ships picture thumbnail the same ship.

No she is a later ship.

(2) is the photo of BARRON HERRIES on the same site the same ship._

The photos Nos 1-2-4-5 on Old Ship photos is a later vessel ( the third BARON HERRIES(blt 1940)
No 3 is the first Baron Herries blt 1907. I cannot trace your vessel at present.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

NMM Greenwich have

LYMINGE (Br) 50.1 1919
General cargo
ex NEATH ABBEY ex BARON HERRIES ex TREVELYAN
Constants (South Wales) Ltd, (H Constant, manager)
P23280 (5P) B 1940-1945 At quayside, Queen Alexandra Dock, Cardiff

http://www.nmm.ac.uk/cgi-bin/empower?DB=ShipsPlansAndPhotos

Roger


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

scorcher said:


> Hello Gretaston
> _(1) is the photo of TREVELYAN on old ships picture thumbnail the same ship.
> 
> No she is a later ship.
> ...


Thank you SCORCHER for taking the time to look into it.
Regards,
Tom.


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Roger Griffiths said:


> NMM Greenwich have
> 
> LYMINGE (Br) 50.1 1919
> General cargo
> ...


Thank you ROGER, found it on NMM site, clicked on the red x boxes,
but could not get a photo, I find the site complacated to use, but will send them an email.
Regards,
Tom.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*Photos*

You Will Be Shocked At The Price, ! They Dont Show The Photo On There Lists, Only The Details And Number.


----------

